# Where to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner?



## d_jabsd (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone know where/how to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner as seen in this photo?


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

check ebay


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*FV-QR*

This was the last place in the states that I knew had them at one time...give them a try...
http://www.bildon.com/


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner? (d_jabsd)*

For old VW Motorsports banners.
Contact Chris Eyre
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/m...u=370
Or 
You'll need to join to view this site. This link is for his ad.
http://www.vwmotorsport.com/fo...=1201
From his ad.
£25.50 - USA
Paypal accepted.
They are genuine VW Motorsport items as opposed to some of the tat you see on Ebay.
They stick to the inside of the screen, not the outside, so don't get ruined in the rain. Suit Mk1 / 2 / 3 / 4 Golf screen widths. Can also be fitted to the top or bottom of the rear screen, as per the works cars.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner? (Eric D)*

I've got a few sets in my tool box from the good ole days.... let me know what your looking for.


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Where to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner? (goosler)*

tmtuning.com


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the Volkswagen Racing windshield and roof banner? (ESBVWs)*

i can make those.


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

just bring a print out of the volkswagen racing thing to your local print shop and have them scale it bigger and then print it out for you...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (justin_6649)*

The original ones go on the inside of the windshield.
Who really wants one on the outside. flopping around in the wind.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_The original ones go on the inside of the windshield.
Who really wants one on the outside. flopping around in the wind.

they are cut vinyl decals. i made mine...everyone i have seen are on the outside.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (anti bling)*

The latest ones do seem to be on the outside. 
But I'm partial to the original banner.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3598416









Henri, do you happen to have the 3M vinyl used by VW for Mk2 door posts, and Eurovans?
I'm not interested in the waffle pattern, I want the original fine grain texture.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

i have a flat black thats really close....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (anti bling)*

Thanks for your reply, but I really want the match the texture.
For some odd reason, 3M doesn't have a part # on the peel paper.


----------



## SFL_Dubber (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a local print shop make it up for me..
Cost me like $100 with 2 magnetic racing number signs..


----------

